# Confession.



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

Okay I have a confession to make.

I am the OP of the thread "Day-35." If you read about my "Chinese super probiotics" before then you would know that I am currently using that supplement, and it's been working great for me.

On my post "Day-35," I mentioned about my loose episodes and a D.

So the truth is: I know exactly what caused them---------------------------------------- Masturbation. ----------------------------------------------------------------

I mentioned about this on the other posts before, but I didn't take it seriously. I paid attention to it for a while and this is the conclusion that I drew.

I didn't mention it on my post because it's kinda embarrassing for me to admit that I masturbated and got diarrhea. I don't want you guys to think that I am a pervert or something. I did that like once a week but this problem is getting serious.

I decided to bring up this because I saw this today accidentally :http://www.steadyhealth.com/Diarrhea_after_masturbation_t113897.html

I started to masturbate when I was at about 6. Now I look at it, this is quite early for a kid to acquire that kind of knowledge. I didn't even know what I was doing back then but I did it very often. And nothing had happened.

Till now.

So after masturbating, I got diarrhea in the next couple days, I felt fatigued, had a bad memory, can't concentrated. Those are the symptoms of excessive masturbation on those Chinese medical website!

"Nonsense, these two have nothing to do with each other!" You might say. Well, these two have a lot to do with each other, I am 100% positive about it.

As I said on other posts before, according to the theories from traditional Chinese medicine, excessive masturbation will damage one's kidney. Too much sex will also harm your kidney. Once your kidney is weak, then it's gonna cause problems to other organs inside your body. Think of a machine, if one thing is not working properly then the whole machine is not going to be "okay." Once the kidney has gone bad, the whole urology system is gonna suffer. and blah blah blah

I do prefer the "masturbation helps to alleviate stress and reduce pressure" theory because hell yeah I felt damn good every time after masturbating. "Seman is only made up of common stuff that's everywhere in your body, no big deal." That's so not true! You got all the right proportion of elements together you can't make a human! In Chinese, there's a saying that 1 drop of a man's seman is made up of 3 drops that man's blood. 3 drops of seman make up of 1 drop of poison. They use that to warn the men and women not to be obsessed with sex.

What have I done to myself!

I do consider myself to have a strong sex drive but this has to stop, now.

For those of you who has read my "Chinese Super Probiotic" post, you knew that I kept track of what happened to me with the support of that food supplement basically everyday. The longest "No D" streak I had was 14 days since I've been taking the supplement. *I DID NOT masturbate for once in those 14 days! And I didn't get any D or watery day. *And I was trying to quit masturbating all together back then because the problem was getting more and more obvious.

So that day, I was on youtube but all those sexy bodies are everywhere. And later I opened a pron site when no one was in the house, and that's how my streak broke. How deeply I regret that.

I didn't lie about the fiber part though. I knew that they play a part in my symptoms* but I was having vegetables every night in those 14 days, why didn't I get any D but only on the day after I jerked? *

This has to stop. My kidney needs a break and I need to calm the $$$$$$ down. I am only 21, I cannot imagine what would happen later if I keep doing this. (lose my hair probably, and die young)

I feel like you guys NEED to know about this, that's all.

Don't judge. please.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

yo bro. at 1rst I was just what the $$$$$$ is this guy is just making stupid excuses for his not working supplement

but then I went to website you posted and seems more people have the same so then I took you seriously. I read one of peoples comment in there :



> Have you other symptoms (fatigue, fevers/chills, loss of concentration, joint pains...) ? I have this set of symptoms (post-orgasmic ilness Syndrome). And this specific diarrhea about 2 or 3 hours after ejaculation or more.
> I suppose it's possible some guys have only the diarrhea.
> So, my opinion is there is an inflammation and especially an intestine inflammation. In the past i ate a lot of sugar. I have good improvement of my symptoms since i have changed my diet. No more diarheas and less symptoms. I follow an "anti-inflammatory diet". Maybe you can make a try.


Give it a try and anyway, Im not an expert and I didnt even knew this could happen but since you were ine the other days maybe what you got is something else rather than IBS. I would go to a doctor, maybe a urologist, and if they discard you tell them you read about (google it now) post-orgasmic ilness Syndrome

Also, you dont need to feel embarrased at all - everybody masturbates, and if they dont, they should!! did you know that by having more orgasms you have you are actually decreasing the risks o prostate cancer ???











> In 2004, a study by the AMA showed that men who had 21 or more orgasms per month were thirty percent less likely to develop prostate cancer than those who had fewer than 7 per month.


Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll pose an alternative hypothesis: Your guilt and anxiety about your masturbation might be triggering pschosomatic reactions. My advice is to find a way to extinguish your guilt / shame / anxiety. You might also want to pursue books, videos, and web sites that have a healthier attitude about masturbation.

Also, I observe that the OP is someone who believes in TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine), which promotes the idea that the loss of sperm (jing essence) is what contributes to a lot of disease. This is complete bullshit. Sorry, I must be blunt. I used to study TCM and was almost an apprentice under a TCM doctor. I practiced acupuncture at home. I knew all of the meridian systems, how to take the pulse, the Mother Son Law, the 5 Element Theory, etc. But after looking at the scientific literature on the subject, I discovered that acupuncture is generally no better than placebo for curing disease. Beyond acupuncture, there are herbs, and some of those herbs do "work", but not for the reasons TCM says they do. And when herbs have been found to have some kind of healing effect, they were not predicted by TCM.

Numerous scientific studies have not found any correlation between an increased frequency of masturbation and an increase in disease rates. However, studies do show that the more someone ejaculates (through masturbation or through sexual intercourse), the less risk they have of getting prostate cancer. This fact contradicts a core concept of TCM. There are many other contradictions besides this one.

Ejaculation / masturbation does not contribute to kidney related diseases, nor anything that TCM considers the kidneys to be related to. (Keeping in mind that TCM organ systems are not the same as what we understand as the function of organs in western medicine.)

My advice: Get over TCM first. Prove to yourself that TCM is bogus. Then systematically challenge and eliminate ideas that masturbation is bad, causes disease, or is shameful.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

lovely reply Steve!


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

I think I will rather take on an austere lifestyle before I have a better knowledge of the relationship between the two.

By the way not only TCM I believe in, I am also a fan of karma, the 7 sins, and believe in a little bit of Buddhism.

Everything happens for a reason. I will change my entire lifestyle if that's what it takes to find out the cause.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

I respect your beliefs and you shall search your own path. I love Buddha but not buddhism, Im anti any religion but thats only my own thing.

you are not even hurting anybody while masturbating, think about it - not even contributing to bad karma.

anyway, search for a doctor in urology, sometimes we think we have a rare or stupid thing but doctors connect with some many people with so many problems that its very possible they know what you are talking about


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Getting off the subject now, but I studied Buddhism, too. Formally. My understanding of karma in Buddhism is that it's entirely different than the way karma is understood by lay people. Buddhism was created as a counter to Hinduism. Hinduism and Buddhism are diametrically opposed. Hinduism is metaphysical. Buddhism is secular (non-metaphysical).

In Hinduism, you'll find that karma is defined in such a way that it is metaphysical. So in Hinduism, if you do bad things (things the gods don't like), then bad things will happen to you in completely unconnected ways. The gods are basically making you pay for your sins. So if you masturbate, the gods will punish you by killing your goats in a flood or by giving you IBS or something. Haha. They're completely unrelated events, and so they must be the work of gods!

In Buddhism, however, karma is not metaphysical. Buddhism's version of karma is that your past and present actions have tangible consequences. It's not the gods that are responsible. It's you. There are no invisible hands of the gods controling it. So if you treat people badly, they will treat you badly. If you cheat on your wife, your wife might find out and will leave you. Though, the reason why your wife finds out is not because a god whispered it to her in a dream. She found out because she can notice things about the way you behave, the way you treat her, etc. It's all totally natural, not metaphysical.

And if you masturbate, then according to Buddhism, it's not actually doing anything bad to anyone. And so anything bad that happens to you can not be because of it.

Also, if bad things happen to you, they are not necessarily because of the bad things you did. In fact, you may not even deserve the bad things (or the good things) that happen to you.

In Buddhism, karma does live on after you die, by the way. It lives on due to whatever you did while you were alive. Your actions have consequences. Sometimes it's good, sometimes bad. Buddhism doesn't even label them as good or bad. They just are. In Hinduism, everything takes on a spiritual / metaphysical property, including Karma. And it is in Hinduism that you'll see the labels "good" and "bad" used. Not in Buddhism. In Buddhism, your actions are just actions. You get to decide if they are good or bad. As do others. The gods don't matter. That's Buddhism.


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, I didn't know much about Hinduism before so thanks for the information. I learned something.

When I first mentioned karma and Buddhism, the "karma" that I was referring to was just a broad sense of it, simply relates to the ideas of "Everything happens for a reason" and "What goes around comes back around." But now that I know it, that "karma" I believe in is actually the Buddhism kind of karma.

And for the "Buddhism" that I brought up, I was referring to a small part of the Buddhist beliefs. The austere lifestyle in particular. Since "All desires come down to profound emptiness at the very end," for a man who wants to see the world clearly in its true color, the man must abandon every desire that he has. At the point when he becomes numb to both pain and pleasure, he comes closest to god, and he finally may see the world in god's way. (roughly translated from what I learned from Chinese to English)

Furthermore, I don't think "karma" only comes when you do "bad things" to the others. Let's assume "Masturbation damages your health," is true. So if you masturbate, you hurt yourself. Very clear cause and effect. So if I don't do it, I won't hurt myself. But of course you have to believe in it first. Let's say you don't believe in it, and you keep on masturbating. Later a new lab report come out, proving that it is actually true! There is a weird relationship between the two. What now? You've been masturbating all along and you turned out to be hurting yourself all along. And I would be so glad that I stopped. Let's say that new lab report come out, proving that it's dead wrong! These two are not even remotely connected to each other. What now? You've been getting all the pleasure out of masturbating from day one and I got no pleasure out of it because I didn't do it. (does this sound weird to you? it sounds terribly wrong to me when I was typing.)

The human body is one of the most complex structure we know. I truly doubt if we've learned all the functions and different relationship between the inner organs. Of course, I got that you were just trying to point out that "TCM is bs"; the "karma talking guy" didn't even know what he was talking about and "masturbating has nothing to do with IBS." Well, I guess "things are only true when you believe in them" and "karma sometimes come in the most unexpected way."


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

buddhism just destorced everything Buddha says !!! thats why* I think* all religious are ######. When Buddha says that about desires it's not that desires are sins. Its just that if you want to become free and enlighted to see things as they are you should have no desire.

also, "All desires come down to profound emptiness at the very end," means that when you are about to die..that car you always strived to buy wont matter much right?

As Steve said, there are no sins, no bad actions or good actions, the actions are simple actions, dont judge and you will see things as they are. other interpretation can be when you are in love or you really desire someting you cant see that maybe you didnt really need that toy you cried so much like the end of the world when you were a child.

Buddha, pitagoras, socrates, christ were cool dudes... then they die and then obssessed people start doing wars and punishing people over nothing.. it was easier to control people if they think a massive invisible identity is watching over them. judging every action. every. time.

love this off topics









Buddha is the man!!


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

First of all, death is not the end, according to Buddhism.

Secondly, if all actions and things cannot be labeled, therefore we should not label anything as "good" or "bad," then we shouldn't label any consequence as "bad" either. Why do we consider IBS as a "bad" thing in the first place? Actions are just actions, things are just things.

We try to get rid of "IBS" because we think of it as something that has negative effects in our lives, a "bad" thing, so essentially we are judging. We are judging with our own standards.

1. "A man killed another man."

2. "A robber killed a young lady."

3. "A police killed a murderer."

Actions are just actions, things are just things. But I think most of the people would feel sorry for that young lady, and thought the police did a good job. Because we judge using a common standard.

So my point are, 1. "things are only true when you believe in them" 2.it's extremely hard for one to not judge 3. when it comes to judging, we all tend to use different standards

4.since, according to Steve: "In Buddhism, karma does live on after you die, by the way. It lives on due to whatever you did while you were alive. Your actions have consequences. Sometimes it's good, sometimes bad. Buddhism doesn't even label them as good or bad. They just are." We get consequences from everything we do, and we don't know sure about when the consequences will come (next life maybe), shouldn't we be watching out of everything we do? You never know.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Hehe. Sorry to be so picky. But I have to correct something once again.

Buddhism does not teach that the "soul" is reborn. That's a Hinduism belief. Remember, Buddhism is a rejection of Hinduism. In Hinduism, the goal in life (or a goal) is to find and embrace your "true self". In Buddhism, however, there is no self. The self is an illusion, ultimately. There is no "soul", because there is no "self". What lives on after you die is not your soul in Buddhism. What lives on is the effects that your life had on the natural world. The energy (heat, chemical bonds, etc.) and matter that make up your body get transformed by natural processes (worm food!) into other things (trees, plants, animals, etc.). That's Buddhism. In Hinduism, your whole soul lives on to get reborn into another body (sometimes human, sometimes animal). In Buddhism, the effects of your karma (karma = volitional action) in this life will live on after you die. In that way, you obtain a kind of rebirth. But it's not a metaphysical thing like it is in Hinduism.

More discussion here:

http://buddhism.about.com/od/karmaandrebirth/a/reincarnation.htm

By the way, there are some sects of Buddhism that do believe in the Hindu version of reincarnation. Tibetan Buddhism is an example. But they don't base it on the original Buddhist scripture. They get it from local Tibetan folk religion which existed prior to and side-by-side when Buddhism first appeared in Tibet.

And a historical note: Buddhism was partially / ultimately created in order to reject the Hindu Caste system. According to Hinduism, if you were born into a lower / poor caste, you deserved it because of what you did in your past life. Similarly, if you were born into an higher / rich caste, you deserved it. So in Hinduism, all is right with the world, and we shouldn't care about the poor, because they deserve being poor, suffering and all. There is no movement allowed between the castes, and you can't marry someone outside of your caste. Hindus merely accepted the life they were born into. That's where Buddhism came in. Buddhism rejected the whole idea of (metaphysical / "soul") reincarnation. What is reincarnated is just everyone's matter and energy as it is transformed into another body. Once that is accepted, the caste system seems unfair and inhumane. Buddhists are considered outside of the caste system completely.


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

SteveInAustin said:


> Hehe. Sorry to be so picky. But I have to correct something once again.
> 
> Buddhism does not teach that the "soul" is reborn. That's a Hinduism belief. Remember, Buddhism is a rejection of Hinduism. In Hinduism, the goal in life (or a goal) is to find and embrace your "true self". In Buddhism, however, there is no self. The self is an illusion, ultimately. There is no "soul", because there is no "self". What lives on after you die is not your soul in Buddhism. What lives on is the effects that your life had on the natural world. The energy (heat, chemical bonds, etc.) and matter that make up your body get transformed by natural processes (worm food!) into other things (trees, plants, animals, etc.). That's Buddhism. In Hinduism, your whole soul lives on to get reborn into another body (sometimes human, sometimes animal). In Buddhism, the effects of your karma (karma = volitional action) in this life will live on after you die. In that way, you obtain a kind of rebirth. But it's not a metaphysical thing like it is in Hinduism.
> 
> ...


LOL this thread has the most epic off-topic discussion.

But what did you correct here?


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, it's way off-topic. And I'm just being pedantic. No big deal.


----------

